# Looking for players in Mercer County, NJ Area



## dontpunkme (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey, my old gaming group is pretty much in shambles and I'm getting sick of trying to force friends to play that don't really want to or dealing with people who don't want to learn because the game doesn't interest them.  As a result I'm looking for players in the Mercer County area to play.  Our original group is down to 3 including myself and we'd like to expand.


----------



## Keleth (Apr 2, 2004)

*Where?*

Where in Mercer are you?


----------



## dontpunkme (Apr 2, 2004)

Hamilton, yourself?


----------



## Keleth (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm not in Mercer, I'm in middlesex, so its a bit distant, but i wanted to check how far, maybe it woudl be bearable.


----------



## dontpunkme (Apr 3, 2004)

where in middlesex?


----------



## Keleth (Apr 4, 2004)

Know a place called Edison?


----------



## dontpunkme (Apr 4, 2004)

Yeah, I know Edison.  I used to go to Rutgers.  I'm about 35-45 minutes from Edison depending on whether you speed or not.


----------



## Mixmaster (Apr 4, 2004)

*DM needs players in Matawan, NJ (Monmouth County)*

BTW:

RPGA DM needs players for a  3.0 Kingdoms of Kalamar game. We play normally every other weekend (either Sat & Sun) and would love to have one (or two) more. My group is normally 5, but had a couple of RL migrations. I’d like to get the group up to 6. I hope you are interested. If you can, please reply as soon as you can (our next session is this upcoming weekend).

mixmaster15 AT mail DOT com

Thanks for listening.


----------

